# aiphone



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Anyone install these systems? I'm installing a system in a school.
> I have my cat5 to each class gets a wall phone. From the wall phone we have an 18-2 twisted shielded going to a ceiling speaker.
> The trouble I have is the handset had no mention in any paper work as to what taps to use on my ceiling spkr.
> I am able to use the handset to communicate with the master phone and vice versa.
> ...


I install Rauland's systems. Generally we set the classrooms at 1 watt. They have a 2 watt max on each port. I believe Aiphone has a 3 watt max at 8 ohms.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

The system was selected way before we got the job...but I'm assuming the tap is on the 25 volt side....as its multi tap multi voltage speakers...


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> The system was selected way before we got the job...but I'm assuming the tap is on the 25 volt side....as its multi tap multi voltage speakers...


I would assume 25 volts too. That should be in the specs of the gateway or main controller.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> The system was selected way before we got the job...but I'm assuming the tap is on the 25 volt side....as its multi tap multi voltage speakers...


 
You can call Aiphone direct as this sounds like an Aiphone designed system. 800 692 0200


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Aiphone does not work well with cat5. They sell their own wire and specify Belden and westpen products..if cat5 is run, support will probably ask you to replace it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Anyone install these systems? I'm installing a system in a school.
> I have my cat5 to each class gets a wall phone. From the wall phone we have an 18-2 twisted shielded going to a ceiling speaker.
> The trouble I have is the handset had no mention in any paper work as to what taps to use on my ceiling spkr.
> I am able to use the handset to communicate with the master phone and vice versa.
> ...


 
Give me some model numbers and I'll look it up for you.



five.five-six said:


> Aiphone does not work well with cat5. They sell their own wire and specify Belden and westpen products..if cat5 is run, support will probably ask you to replace it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Depends on the system. The AX specifies CAT5.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

......................


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got most issues ironed out at this point.
The wiring is correct with cat 5 it is the IS line.
The speakers needed to be wired bypassing the taps altogether. 
The software has a few levels we never went into for setting up external speakers on hand sets.
It seems to be a real simple system.


----------

